# Bo Sparing With My Student



## Christopher Adamchek (Dec 2, 2018)

A few quick bo sparring rounds with one of my students
he still needs to work on more forward pressure and turning the angle of the encounter as hes getting pushed back but overall hes getting much better


----------



## Flying Crane (Dec 2, 2018)

Weapons sparring can be so difficult to do because of the safety needs.  The need for caution can really undermine the true effectiveness of the techniques.  Staff techniques can be real bone-crunchers.  

Good job working on it, I’m surprised you are wearing so little safety gear.


----------



## Christopher Adamchek (Dec 2, 2018)

Flying Crane said:


> Weapons sparring can be so difficult to do because of the safety needs.  The need for caution can really undermine the true effectiveness of the techniques.  Staff techniques can be real bone-crunchers.
> 
> Good job working on it, I’m surprised you are wearing so little safety gear.


 
Thank you, its really important to find a good balance of healthy respect/restraint, a fighting mentality, and a healthy fear of the weapons (which too much gear can sometimes mitigate) all in all a good partner is worth its weight in gold as they say


----------



## Flying Crane (Dec 2, 2018)

Christopher Adamchek said:


> Thank you, its really important to find a good balance of healthy respect/restraint, a fighting mentality, and a healthy fear of the weapons (which too much gear can sometimes mitigate) all in all a good partner is worth its weight in gold as they say


That is a really good point, in having a good training partner who you trust.  Critical for this kind of thing.  Someone careless or with a mean streak could be a disaster with weaponry.

My vision with staff work is that there ought t be a lot of heavy intent with every technique.  If it was a real fight, one shot with the staff should end it with a smashed bone.  Obviously that cannot be done in sparring, so there needs to be an understanding of what is being held back in the name of safety.


----------

